# Al hamra rak info!!!



## samie10 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi
We are contemplating a move from Dubai to RAK and need some honest feedback on Al Hamra – quality of the build there, pollution from the factory and most importantly, the commute to Dubai. I work in Deira and my husband in Media City, how long would it take to reach work for 830/9am and what time would you have to leave to avoid traffic. I don’t know if it is realistically feasible. Thanks!!


----------

